# Lowveld Lodge email contact needed



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 26, 2006)

Last year they took my mf out of my credit card. I'm not sure they did this year. So I would like to email to find out. Also, as RCI doesn't seem to give my week much trade power, does anyone know if I would be better off with DAE? Thanks,
Liz


----------



## jkrich (Mar 27, 2006)

*Lowveld Lodge email*

Lowveld maintenance fees are collected through First Resorts.  The contact we used was Simone Sammons at simones@firstresorts.co.za.  
Once you make initial contact she is pretty efficient.  Some people had problems this year with emails not getting through.  Good luck on that.

Don't have any knowledge on DAE trade power, but Lowveld is clearly not that hot in RCI.  If you have RCI points, its good for PFD.


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 3, 2006)

I also have Lowveld Lodge--almost sold it after some frustration with trading.  However, I'm going to Las Vegas (staying at HGVC) and Cabo San Lucas (Playa Grande) with trades this year.  Better options than my GC Castleburn.  So, I'm happy enough.  I think there has been some decline in trading power.  I'm going to wait to see what happens.  I don't brag about the trades, but usually am happy enough.


----------

